# A LADY BY CHANCE, a steamy Regency romance by Cheryl Bolen, 99 cents



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I am happy to reissue my Regency romance, _A Lady by Chance_, making it available to my fans. Originally published in paperback in 2000, the book was sold only at Wal-Mart and had a limited distribution. See www.CherylBolen.com for more new Kindle books.



Cheryl Bolen has done it again with another sparkling Regency romance. . .I highly recommend it. - _Happily Ever After_

Anna de Mouchet has the stuff of which Regency heroines are made - the right stuff, that is! - _In Print_

_English patriot the Marquess of Haverstock will do anything to reclaim the money his friend lost at cards, money that was to purchase battle plans from a French official. The bewitching Anna de Mouchet agrees to give the marquess back the money she "won." On one condition: that he marry her. From this forced marriage rises a love as powerful as the canons of the war which tears them apart._

*EXCERPT*:

He set the candle on the marble top of her bedside table and leaned over her, lifting her chin with his finger. "I cannot believe the former Miss De Mouchet blushes over the prospect of displaying her lovely body."

"It is just. . ." Anna whispered, "I did not know this act was performed . . .totally naked?"

His laughter shook the room. "Yes, my dear, we shall perform the act totally naked. I pity your former lovers if they were denied the pleasure of your entire body." His hand moved from her chin, down the slope of her chest, where he flicked off the covering and cupped a full breast while his thumb plied her pink nipple.

"There have been no lovers, my lord," she said in a shaky voice.

He removed his hand and met her bewildered gaze. "Do you mean to tell me you're a virgin?"

All he saw were her huge, brown eyes staring at him like a frightened doe as she nodded.

"So you say. There are ways a man can tell if a woman has been with a man."

She lifted her chin and spoke in a voice now devoid of shakiness. "I'm very happy to learn that. Then I will be exonerated of at least one odious deed."

"Oh, but my dear," he said, sitting beside her on the bed and stroking her breast, "there is nothing at all odious about the deed."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheryl-

Welcome again to KindleBoards and congratulations on the rerelease of your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I think 99-cents is a good price point for this book; so, we're keeping it! People finish this story with a big smile on their faces and, hopefully, click to buy some of my other titles, which are also Regency-set historical romances.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so happy I was able to offer this fun, sexy historical read for 99-cents. I am especially happy to report that it's a bestseller in its genre in the UK!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Of my five Kindle books, this is far and away the hottest seller, making the Top 100 in its genre.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Yesterday this little book, originally published in 2000, broke into the Top 50 for the first time in the U.S.! Thanks to the readers.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so thankful to the wonderful readers for helping this book break into the Top 30 in the Kindle Store for Regency romance novels.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Squeeee! Yesterday this little book broke into the Top 20 historical romance novels and Top 10 in Regency romance novels.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Even better, this book hit No. 10 this week in regency romance (before Sourcebooks flooded amazon with the Georgette Heyer sale). The woman's been dead almost 40 years and she's still a best-seller. I didn't buy any of her books. I already have them all on my keeper shelves.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats on the re-release of your regency romance, Cheryl! Wishing you success!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This cover of A LADY BY CHANCE is a little unorthodox for romance. My husband designed it. Isn't it cute!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is my leading seller.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

After a pretty hot beginning, this book ends up on a lighter tone.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

A fun read for those waning days of summer.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

It's not up here, but we've got a new cover on this book. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Click on the old cover below to check out the new cover.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah! I finally got the new cover below. (It's still the old one at the top of this Book Bazaar listing.)


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The new cover is much better.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

One of the great things about ebooks is that your books are always "out there." This book was my best seller in June and July, then it began to fade. The new cover in August helped it not fade too much. Yesterday, to my delight, it hit Number 15 in Regency historicals -- the highest it's been in over two months. Gotta love epubbing!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

One week ago this book had risen to No. 15 in Regency romances. As I write this, it's No. 5!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This was the first of my reissues that I put up as an ebook at the end of May; so, it's been up about half a year now. It was print published in 11 years ago.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

For the past few weeks, this has been in the top 10 for Regency romance. It just dropped out a couple of days ago. Still in top 20.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This was the first of my 11 ebooks to be offered, back in May. It was the first to crack into the top 20 in Regency romances, and after some ups and downs and a change in covers, I'm happy to say it's been back into the top 20 for quite a while.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book has been such fun. First published in 2000, I made a fairly modest amount on it when it was print published. I'm happy to say I've surpassed that on these recent ebook sales, even though it's only $.99. Not that it'll make me rich...


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

From Amazon, 20 reviewers have averaged 4 stars. I'm happy.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so thrilled over this book, originally print published in 2000. It was the first ebook I released last May, and it's still in the Top 20 in Regency.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The little book that keeps on giving...


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

My estimate is that this ebook has now been purchased about the same number of times it was when it was print published 12 years ago.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Still priced at $.99. A fan called this a 99-cent steal!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Published in paperback in 2000, this was the first book for which I got back my rights. And it is the first book I personally epublished.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so gratified. I epublished this book one year ago this week, and it's still in the Top 20 in Regency romance. I know the $.99 price accounts for its success, and I'll never get rich, but it's still  nice. As one of my readers wrote, "This is a 99 cent steal."


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The $.99 is significantly cheaper than its price when published in mass market paperback in 2000 (with a different cover).


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Yesterday was a very nice sales day for this complete novel.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so grateful to the many readers who have kept this book in the Regency top sellers for a year.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I was astonished this morning to see that this book climbed back into the Top 10 bestselling Regency romances. It's still exciting.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll never get rich off a 99 cent book, but it's nice that I've made more indie publishing this book than I originally received when it was released in paperback in 2000. And I appreciate every single positive review.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

When this book was originally published in mass market paperback 12 years ago, it was only available in Walmart stores. My former publisher, Kensington, had an agreement with Walmart for exclusivity, low price point, and NO RETURNS.


----------

